# Nail polish for men?



## Marsha! (Aug 2, 2010)

I was bopping around the internet and came across these nail polishes for men. No offense to anyone intended, but do you know any men other than those who cross dress, who wear nail polishes like these? Scrangie: BB Couture Regular Guys, Tools for Men and Mechanics 101 My husband would think I was crazy if I suggested he wear nail polish. Well, I am crazy, but that's beside the point. LOL There are a several in those collections that I would love to have!


----------



## Karren (Aug 2, 2010)

There are a few non-crossdressing "goth" types that wear polish around town.. Usually black.. But Orley's Nails for Males is a clear matte finish that makes my nails look great when in out in Drab (drest as boy). Vs Drag (dressed as girl)..


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 2, 2010)

Black would be about the only thing I could imagine a man wearing, and that for the goth reason. I can't sell myself on the matte finishes though. Matte is darn near a 4-letter word for me. Ask the people who swore up and down my ex and I put vinyl siding on our house because I insisted on painting it semi-gloss red! Or my ex, who had fits because I painted the kitchen walls gloss peach. LOL...he wouldn't let me choose paint without him after that! Back to the nail polish though...just because I can't imagine men wearing other than black doesn't mean they shouldn't, it's just a new idea for me, and the more I think about it the more I think it would be neat for men to wear the colors.


----------



## Karren (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol. I love matte!! And use China Glaze matte magic over top of colors all the time.. The nice thing about Orley nails for Males is you can't tell you are weaing it.. You can feel it.. And it just makes your nails look neater.. And helps with clacking and splitting.. I do it for "health reasons".




.

How about some manley colors? British Racing Green... Farrari Red... John Deere yellow? Lol. Be the only farmer whose nails match their tractor! Hahaha.


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol. I love matte!! And use China Glaze matte magic over top of colors all the time.. The nice thing about Orley nails for Males is you can't tell you are weaing it.. You can feel it.. And it just makes your nails look neater.. And helps with clacking and splitting.. I do it for "health reasons".



. 
How about some manley colors? British Racing Green... Farrari Red... John Deere yellow? Lol. Be the only farmer whose nails match their tractor! Hahaha.

LOL @ health reasons! But seriously, cracking and splitting can lead to sore or infected fingers and that's no fun...so I'll go along with "health reasons".
Oh oh oh! Both John Deere yellow and GREEN! You could do a John Deere french manicure! I love John Deere green and yellow...I grew up on a farm and all our tractors were JD.

Farrari Red would be a really neat name for a nail polish. You should make a Franken and name it that. ;-)


----------



## Karren (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually had the sales lady at Ulta tell me that men buying those nail products was very serious health related and nothing to be ashamed of... Obviously she didn't notice I had a couple eye shadows and mascara and some concealers in my hands! Lol. Like I get embarased anyway...

I was in FFA in high school.... And we had an old Massey-Harris (before Massey and Fergesoun got together) tractor that my brother and I rebuilt and we painted it International Harvester red with John Derre yellew wheels.. I loved that tractor...

Personally I don't really like guys wearing nail polish or makeup or feminine clothing... But then again I'm not trying to look like a guy!



.


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was in FFA in high school.... And we had an old Massey-Harris (before Massey and Fergesoun got together) tractor that my brother and I rebuilt and we painted it International Harvester red with John Derre yellew wheels.. I loved that tractor... Around here that tractor would end up at the antique tractor pulls!


----------



## NailzPolished (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm an otherwise average straight guy with no history of cross dressing (i guess thats not entirely true-i was tinkerbell for halloween a couple years ago) and I wear nail polish. I actually have the best luck with light blues. Black doesnt seem to work on me for some reason. My wife sometimes participates in color selection. She rather me do this than have a beard.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd try to grow a beard if my wife would let paint my nails at home!!  lol


----------



## jadamiranda (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't seen any guy who wear these colors aside from black.  I don't think real men would wear unless they are going to a costume party or something.


----------



## Juno Michelle (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it is more common for non-Goth men to wear polish on their toes. I once read a thread by men who wear sandals, and they agreed that automotive colors are best for toes. That is sort of the theme used in the Scrangie polish. I like the idea of John Deer colors for a farmer; green with yellow French tips. Maybe car companies should start giving out matching nail polish with car sales.

Another place nail polish would be acceptable to most men is team colors at a sport event.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jan 1, 2011)

I think that the Wire Stripper, Pipe Bender, and other occupationally named colors seemed to be both the nicest colors and the most likely for a man to wear. I know a few men who like to wear gunmetal on their pinkies.


----------



## macsochic (Jan 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *NailzPolished* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an otherwise average straight guy with no history of cross dressing (i guess thats not entirely true-i was tinkerbell for halloween a couple years ago) and I wear nail polish. I actually have the best luck with light blues. Black doesnt seem to work on me for some reason. My wife sometimes participates in color selection. She rather me do this than have a beard.



Your wife sounds amazing! Most of the women I know are really close-minded about stuff like this. It's ok for a woman to wear heavy jeans or a shirt, but men can't wear nail polish. Seems like double standards to me!


----------



## JakeK01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think what is significant about these nail polishes marketed at men is that BB Couture is openly endorsing that men should wear nail polish.  Sure it's just marketing, but it does get our attention and even women who want the edgy masculine look will try these.

Should men wear nail polish?  Well, there are many women and men who don't care for nail polish on women either, so it really is not a unique issue, rather what a person likes and wants to wear.

I have been wearing it on my toes for close to four years now.  My wife coaxed me into trying it, she liked it, I learned to like it and now it's something that I enjoy.  I can't get too concerned if others do or don't like it because I really can't control what others beleive nor does it make much difference to me because I like it.

It's funny that you mention automotive colors...that was actually the inspiration for some of the BBC men's choices!


----------



## Male Polish (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a straight guy that doesn't crossdress or wear any make up, but I love nail polish. It livens up my feet from being so plain. I currently have a light blue on my toes and a light pink on my fingers. It makes me happy so I try not to worry what other will think about me.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know about the men issue, but I love all those colors and would consider them for myself. Those greens are TDF!


----------



## LouLovesMakeup (Nov 26, 2011)

Men wearing polish is new for me. When I first saw a post on it, I was like "WHAAT?" but since reading all this stuff, I think it's pretty cool. 
Who said nail polish was for women anyways? 
I wish my boyfriend would try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
(although, to be honest, he does paint them every once in a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, only problem is sometimes he does it better then I can '_'  )


----------



## Ray Louis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

I have been wearing a color called Pink Frost for the last week and no one notices or don't care.


----------



## MyyNameIsRachel (Jan 16, 2012)

Mark Hoppus wears pink nail polish....but only on one hand and he makes it look cool!


----------



## ToePolishSteve (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Juno Michelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is more common for non-Goth men to wear polish on their toes. I once read a thread by men who wear sandals, and they agreed that automotive colors are best for toes. That is sort of the theme used in the Scrangie polish. I like the idea of John Deer colors for a farmer; green with yellow French tips. Maybe car companies should start giving out matching nail polish with car sales.
> 
> Another place nail polish would be acceptable to most men is team colors at a sport event.


Mercedes dealers can get (if they don't carry) nail polishes straight from Mercedes that match their standard car colors...


----------



## ToePolishSteve (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marsha!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Black would be about the only thing I could imagine a man wearing, and that for the goth reason. I can't sell myself on the matte finishes though. Matte is darn near a 4-letter word for me. Ask the people who swore up and down my ex and I put vinyl siding on our house because I insisted on painting it semi-gloss red! Or my ex, who had fits because I painted the kitchen walls gloss peach. LOL...he wouldn't let me choose paint without him after that! Back to the nail polish though...just because I can't imagine men wearing other than black doesn't mean they shouldn't, it's just a new idea for me, *and the more I think about it the more I think it would be neat for men to wear the colors*.



It's amazing what happens when people actually take a minute and think for themselves! THANK YOU! To me, nail color is an awful lot like tattoo ink, especially with respect to function (decorating the body). There's no reason at all for tattoos to be (until about 1985) "for men only", and there's no reason for nail color to be "for women only". The only reason people "think" it's feminine is because they really AREN'T thinking. Nail polish is really just paint.

I'll admit, some colors are feminine - regardless of the medium carrying it. Pink is feminine even if painted on a Hummer H-1 or molded into a Glock 9. Many pastels are rather feminine. But there's nothing wrong with "feminine" - most normal people have some of "masculine" and some of "feminine" in their personality, and every person needs to find a balance of these which makes them happy. And if that includes nail color - in any color - on a man, I say that deserves only admiration!


----------



## Mortem (Feb 21, 2012)

I do use nail polish regulary, and I am a straight man and an engineer. My masculinity is spiced up with some feminin aspects. Some people agree and tell me so. Some people dislike it, a few of them tell me so. And a lot of them tell others instead of me. I wear mostly black, but also green and other dark colors. And I often put shades of light mint or pink on top of the black color. I feel attracted by the gothic style and I also use clothes that matches that kind of style.

To me nail polish is only a color, and as some people say, the next thing after the ear ring. I find it weird that a woman could use pants or get tattooed or anything else that a man usually did, and not the other way around. Why not use the imagination and find your own style, not controlled by the masculin or the feminin style? Find some clothes, makeup, shoes, whatever and try it on. If it fits and feels well, then use it!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 21, 2012)

I think my husband would look hot with dark olive drab matte nail polish but he'd never go for it




 I do think the double standard for girls wearing guy stuff and guys not being able to wear girl stuff sucks.


----------



## ToePolishSteve (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think my husband would look hot with dark olive drab matte nail polish but he'd never go for it
> 
> ...


Take a look at the SUEDE version of OPI's "Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow". The www scrangie com blog, in Sept 2010 has a post about HTAT suede, shown without and with gloss topcoat, and regular HTAT for comparison. It's more of an evergreen than an olive, but it would look really awesome if he wore the suede and you wore it with gloss TC. Essie has a perfect olive drab too, but I forget what it's called..

Tell your hubby: 1) it's a "manly" color, 2) it's just paint - just like tattoo ink but without the needle and you're not stuck with it forever, 3) it'll make you happy if he tries it



, 4) "Manhood" has NEVER been about being afraid of what "the guys" might say - but guys UNIVERSALLY respect other guys who find ways to ..umm.. "excite" their women (see #3).


----------



## wendycopper (Mar 14, 2012)

similar idea occures to me as well. i do want to play a trick on my husband. i polish his nails and faces with makeups during his sleeping. and lure him to go outside before he recongnize it. it is surely very interesting.


----------



## Mortem (Mar 15, 2012)

I am so glad to read that some females are applauding men that dear to use clothes and assesories that usually was not made for men. It is also fantastic to hear that both men and women tells me that they admire me for wearing clothes and nail polish and other assesories the way I do. I am not that confident about it to be honest as many believe. I actually fear what people might think about it. But I have learned to "wear the fear like a crown", and by that dear to do what I do.  

I love to watch movies created for Johnny Depp, there are a lot of effects around his person that is not main stream when it comes to clothing. Edvard Scissorhands, Jack Sparrow, Chocolate, Sweeney Todd: The demon barber of Fleet Street, Charlie and the chocolate factory, Alice in wonderland. Why can't we all, men and women, just find our own way? Look in the mirror, look around without putting on the man and woman filter and think: What would I like to try out? Hmm, the combination of using those shoes and that hat and so on and so on would be amazing to try on. Try it, take a look in the mirror and analyze yourself. Yes, it suits me. Or, no, that was not ment for me. Then go out in the world and show it to everybody. And then: Get nailed by the crowd! Because most people will find it weird, and most of them will tell everyone else than you! What a wonderful world we live in


----------



## Mortem (Mar 15, 2012)

By the way: I added a photo of myself as my avatar, wearing nail polish as I do everyday. Click on it to see a bigger version. Do you think it gives me a feminin look?


----------



## john435 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think my husband would look hot with dark olive drab matte nail polish but he'd never go for it
> 
> ...


thats true


----------



## paulie (May 17, 2012)

i love to wear nail polish either when i am wearing male clothes or wearing female clothes i tend to spend more time wearing female clothes but i do not try to pass as a woman but sometimes i get mistaken for one i never pretend to have breasts but do love wearing female clothes especialy skirts and dresses.

anyone should be able to wear makeup if they want to wether male or female.

regards Paulie


----------



## paulie (May 17, 2012)

i love to wear nail polish either when i am wearing male clothes or wearing female clothes i tend to spend more time wearing female clothes but i do not try to pass as a woman but sometimes i get mistaken for one i never pretend to have breasts but do love wearing female clothes especialy skirts and dresses.

anyone should be able to wear makeup if they want to wether male or female.

regards Paulie


----------



## Wolftraxxx1973 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a 38 year old truck driver and closet cross dresser, but dis go to my two favorite bars in full drag last Halloween and would do so again. I am straight and married and about 4 months ago discovered the joy of painting my finger nails, and wear it around the clock. I've found yellows, oranges, blues, pinks and Greys look really nice on me. I've also been known to mix em up a bit, this week each of my fingers are painted a different color (same on both hands) grey, teal, purple, blue and dark pink with black crackle over each and it's really sharp. I have had a few people question my paint but for the most part I get a lot of compliments and support. I don't hide it and shoot pool 7 nights a week. I've got several friends when I see them say let me see them and like it. I live in a small conservative town and have not seen but one other man 15 years ago wearing polish, I'm an individual and don't really care what anyone thinks. Enjoy and be yourself, don't hide and fit in.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 26, 2012)

I have no problem with men wearing polish, makeup, feminine clothes, etc. I wear what I want and I figure they should as well. It's a shame that society feels the need to step in and belittle those who wish to dress or act "differently". I say go for it!

Besides, let's face it, there are some smokin' hot men out there that are sportin' polish, makeup etc.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 26, 2012)

My husband is neither a cross-dresser nor a goth and he paints his toenails. He has his own little collection of polishes, which are mostly grays, greens and blues. I think they look great, and we don't really give a flip what anyone else thinks (he does get some looks).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 26, 2012)

MANY mail celebrities paint their nails..

For example: Heidi Klum's ex husband (SEAL), Johnny Depp, Cash Warren (Jessica Alba's husband), and many more.

 








I don't have a problem with it... No one should!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MANY mail celebrities paint their nails..
> 
> For example: Heidi Klum's ex husband (SEAL), Johnny Depp, Cash Warren (Jessica Alba's husband), and many more.


 Johnny Depp is one of the aforementioned smokin' hot men. I never noticed Seal wears it. Looks like he pulls off bright yellow much better than me...lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Johnny Depp is one of the aforementioned smokin' hot men. I never noticed Seal wears it. Looks like he pulls off bright yellow much better than me...lol.


 I definitely agree with you! haha the yellow fits him very well..


----------



## Kee234 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a straight 25 year old and painting my nails black is a guilty pleasure of mine. I also like glue on nails but only if they're short and square/oval. For me, it's just a thing I like. I happen to have rather slender fingers and like the appearance of well groomed and well painted nails, although I'm straight and not a cross dresser. Sometimes I might use colours like purple or blue but black is almost always my colour of choice, not so because I'm goth but mainly because in my mind dark colours strike me as more masculine. I'd never wear something like pink or red, although one time a couple of female friends convinced me to let them do some nail art and glue beads and crystals. My masculine black nails suddenly became very sparkly and pretty!

I've rarely had any comments from others. I live near a big city so the unusual is not that as big a deal if I were in, say, a small town. That being said, it does draw looks from people and one time at a train station two women next to me did giggle and make jokes under their breath. Few of my friends have seen me with painted nails (not quite ready to reveal it to everyone), but when I'm out myself I don't hide it in front of strangers. As I said, those people are strangers who I'll never meet again and nobody's going to attack me over nail polish.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2014)

Nail polish on men is fine. Most of them can paint their nails better than I can paint mine. I always end up with messy edges and dented polish where I knicked it before it dries.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad to see other ladies who really don't mind! I'm all for breaking gender standards; women with short hair, men with long. Heels, makeup, pants, nail polish... It's all cool with me! I'd actually love to go out with a guy who wears nail polish. I do find manly men attractive, but some guys pull off the -I don't even know what to call it lol- anyways they look amazing with longer hair or nail polish or whatever.


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 1, 2014)

I am a 31 year old, happily married male. I have worn nail polish of all colors since I was about 13. My wife and I have over 500 colors and also use stamps and stickers. 

There are VERY few men who wear polish, and FAR fewer that wear anything other than black, or only on one nail, or only on the toes (actually not too uncommon).

Gender roles and stereotypes are strong. Especially ones that limit men. So strong and pervasive, I might be scolded here for saying that. 

I have a nail blog that I am starting back up for 3 reasons: 1. it's fun, 2. I got a new camera and the pics look good. And 3. I want to show that straight men can wear nail-polish and you don't have to be a cross dresser. But what is a "cross dresser" anyway? Aren't almost all women cross-dressers when they wear pants?

edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## annatomical (Apr 6, 2014)

I realize young children aren't the same as grown men... that said my two year-old son is in love with my nail polish.  He likes the toes on each foot on each foot painted a different colour and I think its adorable!  Today he insisted on Essie - Stylenomics on one foot and China Glaze - From Audrey on the other.  The way I see it is that he likes it and makes him feel special so why not?


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 7, 2014)

I feel, in many ways, children _are_ the same as grown adults, Annatomical. Perhaps they simply haven't had their enthusiasm and individuality beaten out of them yet. I liked nail polish as a child too, but I made a conscious decision not to let the world make me change what I was and how I felt. As a result, I am now 31 and about the only straight male who will wear any color polish I'd like. I'm wearing pink and platinum today. I'll post a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very happy to hear you are so accepting of your son! Huzzah to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When my dad found out I continued, against his demands, to wear nail polish and eye liner, he busted into my room, shaved my head, threw away my radio and all my music related clothing, and tore up all of my drawings and paintings that were hanging on my wall. But that didn't stop me. I just came up with the idea to use colorful electric tape that I would trim to the size of my nails, and could peel them off very quickly and easily before he could see! lol.You could barely tell it wasn't polish and I even had matte colors before they were really invented! Ah, the good old days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Apr 7, 2014)

@Polishisforboys - It makes me really sad that your father behaved the way he did when you were growing up - that was totally uncalled for!  Children should be encouraged to explore different ideas and express themselves and themselves as individuals - I think they find it empowering and it gives them a sense of self.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annatomical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Polishisforboys - It makes me really sad that your father behaved the way he did when you were growing up - that was totally uncalled for!  Children should be encouraged to explore different ideas and express themselves and themselves as individuals - I think they find it empowering and it gives them a sense of self.
@Polishisforboys, I agree that this was really sad to hear. For a father to do that to his child is really extreme and hurtful. I have to say that I am glad my hubby is actually more open than I am about a lot of things. But I also know there are many in our generation who are still absolutely rigid on what is and what is not acceptable, with a viewpoint various subjects that is about the same as what was held by the mainstream in the 50s. Sadly, there are some subjects you just cannot discuss with someone like that if you want to remain social, which also makes it very hard to move them on a position or connect with them. When choices on clothes and makeup can lead to violence toward men and women, it makes me wonder at people and how they can be so convinced they are the 'moral' ones.

We may all have our preferences, and sometimes parents/people may want their children/peers to conform in the interest of their well-being and success, but laissez-faire is much more moral than hurting someone because of a preference.


----------



## paulie (Apr 9, 2014)

At least his father was there for him, as soon as my father knew my mother was expecting he left her and i have never seen him in my life, i do not even know what his name is so i doubt i ever will.


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 9, 2014)

Depending on the person, Paulie, that may have been better. I think being raised by wolves would have been better for some people I know.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 10, 2014)

Whether I present as male or female, I love using my nail polish collection.  For me, it's something fun that I've always enjoyed, and wish I started much further back in life.  Being a community organizer, I also consider it part of my "dressy" look whenever I attend functions or do any media-related events.  In regards to day-to-day reactions, I do feel that we have progressed somewhat from say a decade ago.  I remember in high school, I would get a lot of rude comments for how feminine or "girly" my nails looked as I preferred to keep them longer/cared for.  Through my experience in educating people on gender diversity in the non-profit sector, I find that today we still have a lot of rigid gender expectations for both men and women (here in Canada), but at the same time, people also don't seem to care as much (where I live anyway); people are slowly getting more used to stereotypes breaking. 

It's interesting too I find, as I will get male friends or acquaintances messaging me saying they'd like to try whatever I've posted photos of.  So in reality, there's probably many guys out there who would love to do their nails too if given half the chance or an opportunity.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 10, 2014)

When I see someone dressed differently (except full-on presenting a gender), I am always worried that I'm being watched and judged by that person to see how well I prove my acceptance! In reality I usually don't feel like saying anything because it's all just average to me, but then I feel pressured to say something so I don't seem secretly judging. (As in, sometimes I'm just tired or in a bad mood or just don't care about it, period, and am worried the person is so focused on if I'm being accepting that it is taken the wrong way, so I force myself to compliment.) I feel this way because so often I have seen people get on someone's case for supposedly being horrible and judging when the person did nothing of the sort and the accuser was just super focused on whatever controversial issue (usually LGBTQ rights) and looking for something to take offense to. So if I saw your nails, I might even stare at them for a minute thinking about your cuticle maintenance or just be mesmerized by the colors, and not say anything, but it doesn't mean a darn thing. Or I might sigh and look to the side, and that still doesn't mean anything. Or I might force a grin and say, "I like that shade of blue," which is really just self-defense. @Paulie, consider yourself lucky. Some people have very abusive parents.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I see someone dressed differently (except full-on presenting a gender), I am always worried that I'm being watched and judged by that person to see how well I prove my acceptance! In reality I usually don't feel like saying anything because it's all just average to me, but then I feel pressured to say something so I don't seem secretly judging. (As in, sometimes I'm just tired or in a bad mood or just don't care about it, period, and am worried the person is so focused on if I'm being accepting that it is taken the wrong way, so I force myself to compliment.) I feel this way because so often I have seen people get on someone's case for supposedly being horrible and judging when the person did nothing of the sort and the accuser was just super focused on whatever controversial issue (usually LGBTQ rights) and looking for something to take offense to. So if I saw your nails, I might even stare at them for a minute thinking about your cuticle maintenance or just be mesmerized by the colors, and not say anything, but it doesn't mean a darn thing. Or I might sigh and look to the side, and that still doesn't mean anything. Or I might force a grin and say, "I like that shade of blue," which is really just self-defense.

@Paulie, consider yourself lucky. Some people have very abusive parents.
Whenever I go out with an alternative look with nail polish or what not, my philosophy has always been to just be positive and outgoing.  When people ask me if I have awkward moments from reactions, I often say they're only as awkward as I allow them to be.  I know that people may look, but I also assume that anyone's attention (including mine) may gravitate toward anyone who has a unique look of any kind, so I really try not to be too sensitive on things.  I know that sometimes I'll glance at someone and think they have a really interesting style, but also wonder if they think my reaction is the opposite.  With this said, I guess you could say that I try to give people the benefit of the doubt on the positive side (as opposed to the negative).  I've known a couple people who can be really abrasive (probably like you've mentioned), and I believe it's not good for anyone's well-being.  I just smile and be courteous to people, and I really encounter very few people looking for problems.  Anyway, those are just own my experiences in this area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

